
Winners of Udacity's CS101 contest - karlzt
http://www.udacity.blogspot.com/2012/05/winners-of-udacitys-cs101-contest.html
======
sakai
Congratulations to all these winners, but perhaps more important to Udacity
itself -- hopefully this and other innovations on their end will really push
online learning forward.

~~~
varunsaini
True.

------
elkimr
Udacity is showing its results. Great ideas from fresh-mind programmers. The
youdacity app is awesome. Try the word split at
<http://youdacity.appspot.com/>

~~~
jc123
Is youdacity down? What's a search term that works? Keep getting no matches.

